
WebAssembly on an FPGA - funkaster
https://github.com/piranna/wasmachine
======
kowsheek
This is brilliant. I cannot wait for WASM to take over everything. It's going
to (hopefully) bring about true cross platform development.

~~~
meh2frdf
All I think is haven’t we heard all this before, multiple times, is this just
the next generation going through what sounds like a good idea, but in
practice isn’t!

